# Weekend Fishing



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Launching from Mazurik soon for some am fishing. Hoping for better water, wind protection and maybe even a walleye. Anyone else this weekend ? Could be a bust with wind.


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

Good luck Al!
In Orlando wishing I was fishing.....


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Let us know the conditions and if the fish cooperate. Good luck and be safe!


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

South Bass winds right now are 20 mph out of SW


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Are you crazy or just plain bored Al??? LOL


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Jigged between Marblehead and Kelleys today. Was the only boat out of Mazurik and I could understand why. The Bad: Very muddy, Very rough and windy and Very strong current. 
The Good: Very good walleye marks but not one bite.
Almost impossible to keep the lure in the flasher cone. Marked enough fish to want to go back later in week.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the report Al, sounds like I'm glad I stayed home gaining brownie points to use in a couple weeks.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

PDNaz said:


> Thanks for the report Al, sounds like I'm glad I stayed home gaining brownie points to use in a couple weeks.


The skirts have very short memories! Abt one day from my observation!


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

And it's a blowing strong whitecaps again today.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

[QUOTE="c. j=The skirts have very short memories! Abt one day from my observation!
My skirt always goes with me so I don't need points lol


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Fishing was good today!! Had a tough time finding water with a good trolling stain though.....


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

MageeEast said:


> Fishing was good today!! Had a tough time finding water with a good trolling stain though.....


Sure! Rub it in wiseguy! I hope you get a trophy on the line and a shark gets it.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

MageeEast said:


> Fishing was good today!! Had a tough time finding water with a good trolling stain though.....


Kelleys Island State Park? Right?


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

MageeEast said:


> Fishing was good today!! Had a tough time finding water with a good trolling stain though.....


You Suck! lol. I don't wanna see your ol' ugly mug...how bout pics of your new fishing buddy?


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Ok that's straight up torture right there. Thanks!!


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

boatnut said:


> You Suck! lol. I don't wanna see your ol' ugly mug...how bout pics of your new fishing buddy?


Here you go mike!


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Ha, I'm headed to the Everglades tomorrow in search of clean water and some triple tail and trout!


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice Magee!! A.....nice fish.....yeah yeah.....that's what I meant!!!


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Island troller my is sean Straley. I was just on Fox News 8 website. They were reporting a capsized boat near Kelly's island Friday. I guess the four guys in boat. The owener reported taking on water and was able to get ahold of the coast guard Detroit station and they got ahold of marblehead. To make a story short the coast guard posted how to get ahold of them on channel 16 and hopefully other fisherman might be close to help a fellow fisherman. Just wanted to share to make sure everybody is safe and returns safe from a good day or a bad fishing.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Straley that was a very good post and was well advise and appreciated. Believe me I have been bashed on this site from the OFG haters for ice out fishing. Have been doing this ice out for 30 plus years and I still understand the risk involved and have accepted that way of fishing and am too old to stop that habit now. Possible death is only a foot away if you consider falling over the side. A good reminder be safe so you can return safe.


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Island troller.my buddy and me want fish so bad we were going to come sat maybe until they change the forecast for worst. Him and me aren't the best walleye fishermen but we do alright.Maybe some weekend we could help one another out. Don't want your secret spots.i would like to help a fellow ogf out and maybe have the favor return. Every fishermen struggles. If me and my buddy could return the favor for someone putting us on fish would be sweet. If not over the radio my telephone # is (330) 844-5401. Just trying to meet other walleye fisherman that don't struggle as much as my buddy and me. Thanks again island troller for taking the time to read my post and comment on it.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes this weekend is looking like a big bust with all this north wind still predicated for the rest of the week. If your traveling a few miles to get here I would give it a week. I see better weather predicted for next week. Even a 70 degree day.


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

From Massillon we'll probably wait till next weekend thanks for listening and texting


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Could some one tell me what winds is best I am completely new never been on Erie before but I recently bought a place there and I'm getting a boat in the next few weeks still looking for the boat if you may know any great deals. But I was basically trying to read all I can before I get started but any thing you can help me with would be awesome


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Find a good charter captain, there are several who advertise on OGF, spend the money to get a trip or more before going out. Erie has alot to offer, but can be deadly quick, especially for inexperienced. Just my opion.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

a.c shiner said:


> Could some one tell me what winds is best I am completely new never been on Erie before but I recently bought a place there and I'm getting a boat in the next few weeks still looking for the boat if you may know any great deals. But I was basically trying to read all I can before I get started but any thing you can help me with would be awesome


I will rate best to worst in my opinion.

South
SW
West
SE
East
NW
North
NE


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

After a 40 minute search, I believe the boating incident mentioned above happened June 13, 2015 not last Friday. If it had happened last Fri. I'm quite sure the outcome would have been significantly different. 

The popularity of this super early fishing has thrust many lesser experienced boaters into a situation that can be very serious. 

I tell 1st timers to look over the side of the boat and tell me what they see. When they say "water", I reply correct but right now that is death. Immersion in 35 degree water, without a life jacket, dressed like we are all dressed would spell disaster unless someone on the boat got ahold of you within the first few seconds. A life jacket would help if there were others in the vacinity, but otherwise it's only going to give the family a body to bury.

Cold water survival is measured in minutes, and this time of year the Coast Guard would need a couple hours to get on site. You really are holding your life and those others lives on your boat in the palm of your hands. Safety can't be overemphasized.

Good luck and be safe. (Sermon over, can I get an Amen?)


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Jim Stedke said:


> After a 40 minute search, I believe the boating incident mentioned above happened June 13, 2015 not last Friday. If it had happened last Fri. I'm quite sure the outcome would have been significantly different.
> 
> The popularity of this super early fishing has thrust many lesser experienced boaters into a situation that can be very serious.
> 
> ...


Amen
Well said!


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Well said Jim! Fishing solo, as I often do, is very risky to say the least this time of year. A partner at the very least and one step further would be two boats fishing close would be optimal. Motor /boat issues in freezing temps could leave you stranded with help no where around. Thanks for the reminder as we are all itching to get out.


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Jim its Sean I might have misread the post on fox new website I just saw last fri didn't pay attention to the date sorry. Like you said if you fall into that water. The outcome probably isn't going to be good. I'm sorry again if I started something or caused a problem with fellow ogf


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

MageeEast said:


> Fishing was good today!! Had a tough time finding water with a good trolling stain though.....


Nice smallie!! Looks to have the normal "Canadian" markings!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

PDNaz said:


> Find a good charter captain, there are several who advertise on OGF, spend the money to get a trip or more before going out. Erie has alot to offer, but can be deadly quick, especially for inexperienced. Just my opion.


X TEN! 
Early in the year fishing is not the time to go out on anyone's first trip! Reading about boating and fishing Erie is not a substitute for "experience"! Go with an experienced Erie angler(or charter) a few times, then take short trips, with proper boat(and safety equipment) you are very familiar(and comfortable) with, before venturing offshore on L Erie. The "Edmund Fitzgerald" was manned by "well experienced old salts" with combined thousands of hours on the Great Lakes but in the particular bad storm, no one survived!


----------



## jfcar (Mar 1, 2008)

a.c. shiner wind speed is also important. I fish Ashtabula area most of the time and I go by 5 mph = 1 footers 10 mph = 2 footers and so on. We normally fish be on 5 miles also. I know the island area is very different.

John


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

jfcar said:


> a.c. shiner wind speed is also important. I fish Ashtabula area most of the time and I go by 5 mph = 1 footers 10 mph = 2 footers and so on. We normally fish be on 5 miles also. I know the island area is very different.
> 
> John


Thanks Jim for the straight forward reminder about the dangers of ice out fishing. I have been out a number of times in the past and have great memories like many here. Not so much anymore...perhaps a little more cautious with age...? Perhaps the reality of tragedies like the one on the reefs last spring....If more guys understood that being "tough" won't help in 40deg water.....and falling in is akin to falling in acid ( your chances are about the same) fewer would risk all for the same fish they can catch a few weeks from now safely.....AH2


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I have not heard anything about a mustang suit like the ms2175 it has a clo factor which prolongs your survival time in 33 degree water !!!you would not catch me in the canvas coffins like carhartts the weight of these are not designed for helping you float and then heavy hunting or work boots add to the weight not a good combo!!! I talked to mustang and they stated with the ms2175 water immersion is like five hours do t quote me exact time call mustang if you want specifics http://www.mustangsurvival.com/sites/default/files/social/Clo-Graph_large.jpg this kinds of explains it


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

KPI said:


> I have not heard anything about a mustang suit like the ms2175 it has a clo factor which prolongs your survival time in 33 degree water !!!you would not catch me in the canvas coffins like carhartts the weight of these are not designed for helping you float and then heavy hunting or work boots add to the weight not a good combo!!! I talked to mustang and they stated with the ms2175 water immersion is like five hours do t quote me exact time call mustang if you want specifics


I have one of those. Moke sold me on it about a year ago. Keeps you warm in the boat & keeps you alive if you fall in....


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

From a safety standpoint Mustang suits are the gold standard, and Moke knows because one saved the life of a good friend of his just last year, when he in while ice fishing.

I had the opportunity to buy one of these at a deep discount price a few years ago, and passed because for me it is too bulky and too warm and limited versatility (all or nothing). How do you guys deal with situations were its cold enough to use it 1st thing in the morning but you know you'll need to take a layer or 2 off by midday?

That happens a lot in April and that's the main thing that concerned me. If I was on the ice a lot I'd have one, but I'm not.


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

The sportcraft has been sold


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I carry both of these the mustang 2175 and then as it warms I switch to this http://www.defender.com/product.jsp?path=-1&id=705173 it helps keep warm not so much for survival but keeps my core warm with less layers and less weight


----------



## nitrofish1 (Apr 13, 2013)

i am making the 2.5 hr trip up to the island area on sunday. I have not fished this early before in this cold of water temps. What method of lure presentation works on these walleye right now ? At these temps is it basically ice fishing in a boat ?


----------



## K Metzger (Jun 11, 2010)

You can try both ice fishing techniques or slow trolling cranks like huskies or p10's


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

KPI said:


> I have not heard anything about a mustang suit like the ms2175 it has a clo factor which prolongs your survival time in 33 degree water !!!you would not catch me in the canvas coffins like carhartts the weight of these are not designed for helping you float and then heavy hunting or work boots add to the weight not a good combo!!! I talked to mustang and they stated with the ms2175 water immersion is like five hours do t quote me exact time call mustang if you want specifics http://www.mustangsurvival.com/sites/default/files/social/Clo-Graph_large.jpg this kinds of explains it


I studied the different floatation/survival suits. Bought a new Stearns I-580 for $300 in 2013 just for late fall (December) or early spring March, April fishing. It is bulky and too hot if sun is out at 45 degrees. Comfortable if colder and cloudy. I only wear jeans and flannel shirt under it. Unzip top 1/2 if too hot. The Mustangs 2175 or 2275 are rated just as good or better. These suits provide floatation with about 60 minutes of survival time in 32 degree water. Go on the web sites and study them. Google them, etc. There are some very interesting studies. A guy put one of these on with instrumentation attached and rescue crew on site, jumped into hole on ice for study. He was able to get out of hole within a minute or 2. Went back in, could not get out. Cold water had sapped strength. If you go overboard after ice out, in 35 degree water, better be wearing at least a life jacket and have buddy to drag you back in boat. If alone, even with immersion suit, you are a gonner, unless some one can rescue you in less than an hour. Interesting fact on studies - 50% of people who fell into freezing water went into a shock, where the gulp a load of water instinctively and go down, never to be seen again. In one of the fishing seminars, they recommended wearing at least a life jacket, so the body would float and be found for burial. As fisherman we spend lots of money on gear, but resist $300 or so for a suit that will save our lives. You only get one chance if you go overboard, no suit, you are gone. Nobody plans to go overboard. Buy one of these, it will be good for ice fishing too!


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

nitrofish1 said:


> i am making the 2.5 hr trip up to the island area on sunday. I have not fished this early before in this cold of water temps. What method of lure presentation works on these walleye right now ? At these temps is it basically ice fishing in a boat ?


Well in my opinion the slower the better if i was going id start arond c can and see what the marks look like move if not great stop look move west twoards b can the down to the top of thr reef area you will find them in there some place staging up to spawn.


----------

